# My 1/6th scale TIME MACHINE in progress...why should Donna get all the press!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I luv ya Donna!  

This kit is HUGE!!

Here is what I have done so far! I could not belive it when I learned that the Masterpiece Models kit ( with the motor and lights set ) which I am not using... turns the disc only from a small motor driven wheel from under the disc itself!....I assumed I did it the same way.

I plan on having it finished by the end of Sept or very early Oct 2005.

*Take a looksie!* http://troysmodels.homestead.com/TimeMachine.html

Thank you!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Fluke - Looks like a nice kit - Hope to see it at WonderFest 2006!









Gerry-Lynn









PS Donna - Hope you bring the "Motel", too...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! and don't you worry none....it will!


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

You know I am Gerry, even if it has to be a "psst...wanna see my first scratchbuilt" kinda thing.  

Fluke I'm telling you......that is gonna be the greatest. It's what, 14" long??? I love that chair. R you going to use some kind of textured paint for the fabric?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thank you Donna! Here is a pic of the chair as built by Masterpiece Models. The kits cushions are textured very well. I plan on using a simular technique on wood as I did on that Chitty Bang Bang car. *


----------

